# Post any small details we may have overlooked from the direct here!



## Aronthaer (Oct 15, 2021)

Hey guys, I wanted to see what things you may have noticed from the direct that others may not have. There's the main direct thread, but it's over 30 pages now and the hype train has kinda driven straight through the side of the building. Post any small details or hidden information we may have missed here! *please do not reply to comments or start discussion about any findings. *the general discussion thread is for that kind of thing. I want to see any and everything small you guys may have noticed condensed into one place.


----------



## vanivon (Oct 15, 2021)

the rococo set is returning!! i know the sleek & ranch sets got showcased as well during the HHP segment, but there were only a few pieces of rococo furniture in the background of their shots vs. the ranch furniture being used in a decor demo & the sleek set being on full display so its return is a lot easier to miss (and i sure missed it at first!)


----------



## satine (Oct 15, 2021)

Brewster stores gyroids in his closet! Not sure what the functionality of this is, but maybe it hints that Brewster will store your gyroids with him like in previous games!


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

In addition to food items using ingredients we can grow, you need mushrooms for some dishes— start saving them when they start popping up in November!


----------



## squidney (Oct 15, 2021)

Did anyone else noticed a DIY looking card near Brewster!? Nintendo wouldn't have put it there unless it had some special meaning because we know the acorn card symbolizes DIYS!!


----------



## Merielle (Oct 15, 2021)

Unless I'm mistaken, this looks to be the sleek sofa, so I believe the sleek series will be returning as well!


----------



## vanivon (Oct 15, 2021)

oh, here's another one: music boxes are customizable! they've got the regular square-shaped ones that were shown when they were announced, and shell-shaped ones (like the new leaf variants) were in marina & alice's HHP rooms.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

Merielle said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, this looks to be the sleek sofa, so I believe the sleek series will be returning as well!
> 
> View attachment 404077


Lopez’s (I think that’s who it was) HHP room is filled with Sleek set furniture


----------



## Brookie (Oct 15, 2021)

*I'm going to post all the pics that I spotted new furniture in! 







*


----------



## vanivon (Oct 15, 2021)

kapp'n has a picture his daughter drew of him taped up inside his boat :'-)


----------



## azurill (Oct 15, 2021)

These new furniture items make me very happy and hope I can use them in my home.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

vanivon said:


> kapp'n has a picture his daughter drew of him taped up inside his boat :'-)
> View attachment 404091


Since you posted this, it’s worth pointing out that there may be two different Kapp’ns moored on the dock, depending on what direction your dock faces  on your island!


----------



## geo-mew (Oct 15, 2021)

What I've noticed so far:

- You need mushroom and fish for some dishes
- There are more crops than displayed in the direct
- HHP houses can have multiple floors
- Brewster has photos of the previous Roost locations in the cafe 
- There is a DIY icon in the Roost (unsure of the implications)
- There are villagers in diving suits, sitting on inner tubes out in the ocean. (might be a stretch but it makes me hopeful for interactive furniture, but likely just a coded behavior for that area of the game in HHP)
- New plants on the Kapp'n islands, including plumeria bushes!!
- Isabelle's wearing a new outfit during morning aerobics 
- There might be a new furniture series called stonework
- Old items have also returned, like the sushi platter, flower planter, Rococo, Ranch and Sleek series 
- A new K.K. genre, Vocaloid (based off Miku)
- Eating cooked items gives you energy
- Fences of the same type but different color will not join (ex. natural wood and white picket fences won't connect)
- Smoothies are craftable
- There is a new DIY category for tools and kitchen implements (previously was just tools)
- New series of Nook Terminal items starting with"Plaza". Ex. Plaza Teacup Ride, Plaza Clock, Plaza Balloon Wagon etc. (It's interesting that they would put a new teacup ride in the game, when we already have a Nook Terminal exclusive one)
- There are multiple types of music boxes!
- There's a weed/vine themed ladder set-up kit
- The new villager Roswell has crop circles all over his body  He's a UFO enthusiast
- Amongst the mountains of new furniture/items, there is also a ring light (which I found pretty amusing) and large outdoor items like a bonsai tree and Torii gate (not seen in the Nook Terminal)
- Partition wall pattern is determined by what wallpaper is currently displayed (or the wall you're currently customizing)
- Pillars are customizable 
- There is at least one new floor-to-ceiling furniture item (a wooden slat wall with a shelf)
- There are wooden sticks/branches coming out of the water on Lottie's island (???)
- Shino's HHP house request is "A Stage to Jam for Japan", this makes me think she might be a peppy or snooty villager (but doesn't really mean anything for certain)
- Isabelle's eating a chocolate ice cream bar at home... Isabelle WHYYYY?!?!??



Will add more if they come to mind


----------



## ryuk (Oct 15, 2021)

this giant bonsai looking tree in shino’s yard…????
i’m so excited about it, i’m guessing it’s a furniture item and not plantable but either way yes please i rlly wanted something like this!!!


----------



## satine (Oct 15, 2021)

Redd seems to sell the little Fourth of July booth goodies at his trailer! I can't see why else he'd have this at his station.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

ryuk said:


> View attachment 404094
> this giant bonsai looking tree in shino’s yard…????
> i’m so excited about it, i’m guessing it’s a furniture item and not plantable but either way yes please i rlly wanted something like this!!!


That tree and the arch are both in Pocket Camp too, so excited by some of the fortune cookie items we’ve seen so far in the Direct


----------



## satine (Oct 15, 2021)

This is a collection of screenshots of all of the different drinks I have seen in the direct while pouring through them! There are SO many of them, I'm so excited! Additionally, I think that some are sold in Nook's Cranny for some reason. Screenshot included below of that as well.

Here's the one seen in Nook's Cranny:


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

satine said:


> This is a collection of screenshots of all of the different drinks I have seen in the direct while pouring through them! There are SO many of them, I'm so excited! Additionally, I think that some are sold in Nook's Cranny for some reason. Screenshot included below of that as well.
> View attachment 404111View attachment 404112View attachment 404113View attachment 404115
> Here's the one seen in Nook's Cranny:
> View attachment 404114


There was a sushi setup being sold in a different clip too— maybe Nooks offers snacks in the front like real convenience stores?


----------



## satine (Oct 15, 2021)

geo-mew said:


> What I've noticed so far:
> 
> - You need mushroom and fish for some dishes
> - There are more crops than displayed in the direct
> ...



Going off of what you said!!! 

Here is a fish seen in the list of cooking DIYs, maybe a mackerel or something. That brings a whole new purpose to fishing! 



As for the crops -- someone said they saw a "stuffed apple" that might've actually been a stuffed bell pepper somewhere but I can't find it for the life of me. If anyone does, could they post it too? 

However, I agree there are more crops. Firstly, they said "And more!" at the end of listing them. Secondly, there appears to be a bell pepper in this little sign near Leif. Unless it's a green pumpkin, but I really want to lean toward bell pepper...? Bell peppers would make sense!


----------



## ryuk (Oct 15, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> That tree and the arch are both in Pocket Camp too, so excited by some of the fortune cookie items we’ve seen so far in the Direct


oh wow!! i’ve definitely fallen off of pocket camp but i remember being so jealous of all the cool furniture and clothing they had so that’s awesome to hear they’re including some of it in NH


----------



## satine (Oct 15, 2021)

Lastly -- I saw some little jars of jam too. I hope that means we can make jam with our fruits! This appears to be apple jam!


----------



## DJStarstryker (Oct 15, 2021)

satine said:


> However, I agree there are more crops. Firstly, they said "And more!" at the end of listing them. Secondly, there appears to be a bell pepper in this little sign near Leif. Unless it's a green pumpkin, but I really want to lean toward bell pepper...? Bell peppers would make sense!
> 
> View attachment 404117



It could be green bell pepper (and I hope it is since most people will understand that), but it also kinda looks like kabocha. If you don't wanna click on the link, it's basically a kind of squash and it's what is in any traditional Japanese recipes that include "pumpkin" (what it's commonly translated as). It's really hard to tell for sure either way!

Sorry if this counts as a "discussion" post. Just trying to add possible info about this small detail.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

Isabelle has a new outfit when she joins in for the morning stretches!


----------



## Junalt (Oct 15, 2021)

The bus stop, windmill and wisteria trellis are back in some form. All these were public works in ACNL so here’s hoping there will be more that wasn’t shown in the video.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> There was a sushi setup being sold in a different clip too— maybe Nooks offers snacks in the front like real convenience stores?


Yeah! The sushi platter looks like a variant of the one from NL. Idk about them selling food items only in one spot now though. Hopefully. 




	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021

Nintendo: So I heard some of y’all been saying we need bigger furniture like in ACPC?


----------



## inazuma (Oct 15, 2021)

HMMM-


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2021)

inazuma said:


> View attachment 404156
> 
> HMMM-


YOOO I DIDN’T EVEN CATCH THIIIS. AHHH.


----------



## geo-mew (Oct 15, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> There was a sushi setup being sold in a different clip too— maybe Nooks offers snacks in the front like real convenience stores?


Nook's will carry misc items in the small shelf next to the tool display, that's where the food items are being sold (they showed the sushi platter and a colorful drink )

	Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021



satine said:


> This is a collection of screenshots of all of the different drinks I have seen in the direct while pouring through them! There are SO many of them, I'm so excited! Additionally, I think that some are sold in Nook's Cranny for some reason. Screenshot included below of that as well.
> View attachment 404111View attachment 404112View attachment 404113View attachment 404115
> Here's the one seen in Nook's Cranny:
> View attachment 404114


there's also melon soda now which I can't wait to get my hands on! I believe some (if not all ) of them are craftable


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 15, 2021)

inazuma said:


> View attachment 404156
> 
> HMMM-


What is this?


----------



## Faux (Oct 15, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> What is this?


Looks like some kind of water weed??


----------



## satine (Oct 15, 2021)

geo-mew said:


> Nook's will carry misc items in the small shelf next to the tool display, that's where the food items are being sold (they showed the sushi platter and a colorful drink )
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 15, 2021
> 
> ...



Ooohh!!! Not a discussion comment BUT to add on -- if there's a melon soda that means there's melons. Possibly, melons (watermelons or whatever else) are another crop not yet shown on the Direct. So we have speculation about melons now, and bell peppers. Perhaps cucumbers too. I feel like I saw a cucumber slice on something but I cannot remember where, and I don't want to go back through that 20 minute video yet again. I will do so and edit this comment with my findings when I do, earmarking it now.



inazuma said:


> View attachment 404156
> 
> HMMM-



I want to add that the bird seen here is a blue bird. The blue birds are the birds featured on the HHP island. Which -- another little detail in and of itself! Our island has yellow birds, the HHP island has blue birds! Super cute. 

However, if this is on the HHP island, I would fear that this is just a random scenery thing, and not something we can implement ourselves.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 15, 2021)

Faux said:


> Looks like some kind of water weed??


More looks like bamboo in water from the blurry resolution.


----------



## pocky (Oct 15, 2021)

Aside from the new bushes and those new looking weed or maybe crop things, I noticed that palm trees were planted directly on the grass in this screenshot.


Spoiler










behind maple here you can also see what looks like a ladder made out of vines


Spoiler











froggy chair can be customized (or maybe comes in different colors) also that yellow bear item is giving me life


Spoiler











we are getting more wall decoration items, this category was kinda lacking before in terms of styles available


Spoiler















also different types of partitions, to the left there is one that looks more like concrete and to the right there is the wooden looking one


Spoiler











also seeing a lot of new arches


Spoiler



















I spotted so many items that I'm assuming we will be getting 1000s of new ones. At least 1000 for sure.

edit: added spoilers because this post was way too long and i dont want you guys to have to spend 6 years scrolling past it every time you check the thread for new findings LOL


----------



## satine (Oct 15, 2021)

NOTE -- I found the stuffed bell pepper. But now I wonder if it's a tomato. But... you don't really stuff tomatoes...? In fact I don't think that's even possible. So, pretty sure this is a bell pepper.




EDIT: Actually there is, in fact, such a thing as stuffed tomatoes. So... not sure how much of a confirmation of bell peppers this is anymore. But still -- an interesting thing to wonder.


----------



## xTurnip (Oct 15, 2021)

FROGGY CHAIR


----------



## tessa grace (Oct 15, 2021)

satine said:


> NOTE -- I found the stuffed bell pepper. But now I wonder if it's a tomato. But... you don't really stuff tomatoes...? In fact I don't think that's even possible. So, pretty sure this is a bell pepper.
> 
> View attachment 404161
> EDIT: Actually there is, in fact, such a thing as stuffed tomatoes. So... not sure how much of a confirmation of bell peppers this is anymore. But still -- an interesting thing to wonder.


I can confirm stuffed tomatoes exist, I have had them before.
It looks like a tomato because of the shape and the top of the stem is very tomato-like.

Anyway i'm here to add to @satine's post and say there is a little sign that looks like its explaining gyroids.


hopefully we get storage!


----------



## mnk907 (Oct 15, 2021)

At 5:10 in the DLC video, they quickly scroll through a bunch of furniture. I slowed it down to x0.25 speed and quickly paused on as much of it as I could. You can see a bunch of new furniture, including the chair from the astro series, what might be a redesigned gorgeous couch, maybe redesigned sloppy furniture, and some potential robo/mad scientist stuff. Among a bunch of other things.


----------



## cocoacat (Oct 15, 2021)

In that Children's Library screenshot with Doc, those two stools look suspiciously like the marshmallow chairs from the sweets set! Not sure how I feel about that since the stools look like they have a hard top (which isn't what I think of a marshmallow)...  I hope they're just generic stools and there's another softer version, but that seems redundant. Still hoping for toasted marshmallow chair and the sweet roll sofa!  That teddy is adorable and so is the owl clock. 

Loving the kitchen, bread basket, and that retro lamp. Also pancakes!


Spoiler












EDIT: In mnk907's picture above it seems there's also a green version of those stools, so maybe not marshmallow. Also see the wood-plank table there!


----------



## Sara? (Oct 16, 2021)

squidney said:


> Did anyone else noticed a DIY looking card near Brewster!? Nintendo wouldn't have put it there unless it had some special meaning because we know the acorn card symbolizes DIYS!!
> View attachment 404073


Yes, i did ! And in the other extream of the counter you have just the same but for tea, my initial though was to be able to order take away tea and coffee but maybe its just my wild imagination


----------



## Etown20 (Oct 16, 2021)

Looks like you can have larger cedar trees in HHP

Edited: Cedar tree is regular size but it seems you can set the trees to any of the growth cycles


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

Etown20 said:


> Looks like you can have larger cedar trees in HHP
> 
> 
> View attachment 404187


I think that’s a regular sized cedar tree but a not fully grown regular tree


----------



## pocky (Oct 16, 2021)

also, looks like we will have functional shelves? (note the gyroids on shelf)


----------



## Sara? (Oct 16, 2021)

pocky said:


> also, looks like we will have functional shelves? (note the gyroids on shelf)


Lol i was so focused on gyroid that i did not notice the small shelfs, they are very much appreciated and useful to decorating ! How nice


----------



## Edge (Oct 16, 2021)

Peacock chair is back.
Looks like the robot furniture as well.


----------



## Jacob (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm sure a lot of this has already been brought up but I'm just gushing over this stuff:




The window of this house has purple light from the inside, I can't remember if this is something lamps could do in NH, but I knew it happened in NL. Maybe the new ambient lighting color picker could help us color our windows/




These weeds look like they have fan leaves on them which is amazinggg for a tropicore island




These weeds have little glowy dots that float when you walk over them which is pretty


Now here are some items that are simply not being talked about enough (it is possible these are all already in the game and I'm just ignorant):










THE DISCO BALL LIKE HELLO?? WHATEVER THAT METROID LOOKIN TANK IS IN THE BACK THERE?






A whole "plaza" boardwalk pier amusement set has me going crazy

And the whole white viney pillar set made me freak out. that is all


----------



## mnk907 (Oct 16, 2021)

Oh, interestingly, the Japanese Direct had a slightly different inventory during that same scrolling section. Annoyingly the furniture loaded slower in that video, so there were more spinning circles and less clear shots of furniture as it scrolled down.


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 16, 2021)

I found on reddit a list with all new items including pictures! 

List of furniture

There are so many new things!


----------



## Amilee (Oct 16, 2021)

this is not from the direct but the japanese site has some more screenshots including new items:



Spoiler














the trees!!





















these are just the ones i liked the most
you can find all of them here:
https://www.nintendo.co.jp/switch/acbaa/happyhomeparadise/index.html#sample



ALSO did anyone else notice that the cliffs look whiter ?

the japanese site also said that the nintendo phone app will be updated and we can see which special npc is on our island today and even turnip prices!


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 16, 2021)

So apparently therell be a update to the nooklink app that'll have some kind of newspaper wich shows who will be on your island everyday! Perfect for players with busy IRL schedules to keep up to date with the island


----------



## Peter (Oct 16, 2021)

This is my new favourite thread, wow… I can’t believe I missed so much. it looks like they’re bringing back a lot of little details from New Leaf that I loved :’ )


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 16, 2021)

Its seems that redd is selling small items to, like maybe the fireworks festival items as well? Boba cotton candy etc?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 16, 2021)

mnk907 said:


> Oh, interestingly, the Japanese Direct had a slightly different inventory during that same scrolling section. Annoyingly the furniture loaded slower in that video, so there were more spinning circles and less clear shots of furniture as it scrolled down.
> 
> View attachment 404203


I'm officially in love with the new wooden wardrobe that was featured heavily in the HHP portion of the Nintendo update and the rattan style chest of drawers two spaces to the left looks equally gorgeous too. Damn we've been spoilt rotten over the last 24 hours or so... is it November 5th yet?


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Oct 16, 2021)

THIS!!! ‼
 _Pro Construction License_


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

I need these items, looks  like they would be great on my farm.


----------



## Wind00 (Oct 16, 2021)

I noticed the villagers were interacting more with their environment !

I know many people must have noticed Deirdre and Mac floating in the water


Spoiler








There’s also Dom with a wrench


Spoiler








Butch bouncing the football multiple times instead of only once


Spoiler








Hopkins playing with the duck from the pool


Spoiler








Agnes playing with sand


Spoiler








Flora looking inside the toy box


Spoiler








And Jacob gardening


Spoiler


----------



## SoftCrowbar (Oct 16, 2021)

There are so many replies but I don’t think I noticed anyone mentioning this from the HHP DLC which makes me super excited. I can finally have a proper “shipwreck” or marina.


----------



## kemdi (Oct 16, 2021)

Spoiler









The cute doll in the background

The cute teddy shelves

That new bed


----------



## azurill (Oct 16, 2021)

Wind00 said:


> I noticed the villagers were interacting more with their environment !
> 
> I know many people must have noticed Deirdre and Mac floating in the water
> 
> ...


Will have to watch that again. How do I not see some of these,


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 16, 2021)

Ahhhhk the creepy skeletons have returned!


----------



## geo-mew (Oct 16, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> More looks like bamboo in water from the blurry resolution.


they're definitely some good ol sticks, its in the HHP section of the video


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 16, 2021)

Some people missed this but if you talk to Tortimer on Harvs island he will actually help you with your items from storage and help store any items that you may have in your pockets that you want to store away or you can ask him to take out an item from storage.


----------



## AccfSally (Oct 16, 2021)

Been watching the Trailers again and notice these.  
These were on the Happy Home Paradise trailer, when the player was going into their own home back on the island.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 16, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Some people missed this but if you talk to Tortimer on Harvs island he will actually help you with your items from storage and help store any items that you may have in your pockets that you want to store away or you can ask him to take out an item from storage.



I hope something he has a more relvant figure in our island  seems a bit lame, although im Happy to see him and having him around. Cant wait to make my poor old man an appropriate home i am going to give him the small island house from HHP and give him all the upgrades !


----------



## pinkfawn (Oct 16, 2021)

Sorry if someone mentioned it already-- is this maybe an updated Patchwork set?


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 16, 2021)

I noticed that there's another loft bed! So excited for that.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 16, 2021)

Sara? said:


> I hope something he has a more relvant figure in our island  seems a bit lame, although im Happy to see him and having him around. Cant wait to make my poor old man an appropriate home i am going to give him the small island house from HHP and give him all the upgrades !


Its been a long while since we've seen him and maybe he could stop by our island in the Roost to give us a backstory of what he's been up too.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 16, 2021)

I noticed the baby stroller. I hope they also have the baby bed. It was one of the items I wanted.


----------



## squidney (Oct 16, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Yes, i did ! And in the other extream of the counter you have just the same but for tea, my initial though was to be able to order take away tea and coffee but maybe its just my wild imagination


I stand by this idea haha! I really want to walk around with a coffee with friends!

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



pinkfawn said:


> Sorry if someone mentioned it already-- is this maybe an updated Patchwork set?


I didn't see this item and it's ADORABLE! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## xXJessXx (Oct 16, 2021)

There is a camera at the back on the small table  Also this beautiful trellis item.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 16, 2021)

RoxasFan20 said:


> Its been a long while since we've seen him and maybe he could stop by our island in the Roost to give us a backstory of what he's been up too.



That would melt my heart, i would so love that !

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



Bluebellie said:


> I noticed the baby stroller. I hope they also have the baby bed. It was one of the items I wanted.



i saw a baby crib if it helps, now kangaroo  villagers with baby will make more sense at least i like the option of eventually been able yo give them furniture that actually they would naturally have thought of getting due their  baby

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



squidney said:


> I stand by this idea haha! I really want to walk around with a coffee with friends!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021
> 
> ...



We should all do a group hang and drink virtual coffees and chat !


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 16, 2021)

Not really a small detail but we all know that with the Happy Home Paradise DLC, a lot of furniture sets appear to be returning and we should be able to purchase these items to take back to our islands with the feature's currency, Poki.

 We could potentially be seeing a lot of returning furniture, considering we can now store up to 5,000 items!


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> We could potentially be seeing a lot of returning furniture, considering we can now store up to 5,000 items!


It’s funny, during the Direct on first watch, I was like, wow, I’ll never need that much space. Then the DLC dropped and I was like “Ohhhhh”


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 16, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> It’s funny, during the Direct on first watch, I was like, wow, I’ll never need that much space. Then the DLC dropped and I was like “Ohhhhh”



Well, we definitely know Rococo and Ranch are returning, as well as I believe Modern, Sleek and potentially the minimalistic set (the one couch from Maple's interior during the DLC showcase looked VERY close to it).

We also saw a bunch of smaller furniture such as plants, lights, etc.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Well, we definitely know Rococo and Ranch are returning, as well as I believe Modern, Sleek and potentially the minimalistic set (the one couch from Maple's interior during the DLC showcase looked VERY close to it).
> 
> We also saw a bunch of smaller furniture such as plants, lights, etc.


There’s also some furniture items brought over and adapted from fortune cookies in Pocket Camp!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 16, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> It’s funny, during the Direct on first watch, I was like, wow, I’ll never need that much space. Then the DLC dropped and I was like “Ohhhhh”



I agree with this so much. I always thought it’d be kind of cool to have more beds/ couches/ other house furniture…but I only have on player character and don’t have more, so didn’t really know how I would possibly end up using so much furniture.

but I had the same ‘ohhh, I get it’ moment.


----------



## Khaelis (Oct 16, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> There’s also some furniture items brought over and adapted from fortune cookies in Pocket Camp!



Ah, didn't notice that. Never played pocket camp, sadly. Phone just couldn't run it at the time. 

On top of this, we got all the new ceiling items coming in as well.


----------



## CocoBay84 (Oct 16, 2021)

I noticed these villagers, sitting on rings in the sea!!


----------



## squidney (Oct 16, 2021)

Bluebellie said:


> I noticed the baby stroller. I hope they also have the baby bed. It was one of the items I wanted.


I swear I remember seeing a baby bed/cradle somewhere in the direct!


----------



## Dracule (Oct 16, 2021)

satine said:


> NOTE -- I found the stuffed bell pepper. But now I wonder if it's a tomato. But... you don't really stuff tomatoes...? In fact I don't think that's even possible. So, pretty sure this is a bell pepper.
> 
> View attachment 404161
> EDIT: Actually there is, in fact, such a thing as stuffed tomatoes. So... not sure how much of a confirmation of bell peppers this is anymore. But still -- an interesting thing to wonder.


This is literally the perfect color scheme for my autumn island. I love using red accents to make it pop.


----------



## vanivon (Oct 16, 2021)

squidney said:


> I swear I remember seeing a baby bed/cradle somewhere in the direct!





is this it, by any chance?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 16, 2021)

CocoBay84 said:


> I noticed these villagers, sitting on rings in the sea!!


That is really cool. I always found it strange how I never seen the villagers ever go swimming.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 16, 2021)

vanivon said:


> oh, here's another one: music boxes are customizable! they've got the regular square-shaped ones that were shown when they were announced, and shell-shaped ones (like the new leaf variants) were in marina & alice's HHP rooms.
> 
> View attachment 404076
> View attachment 404078
> View attachment 404080



I missed these so much!


WaileaNoRei said:


> I agree with this so much. I always thought it’d be kind of cool to have more beds/ couches/ other house furniture…but I only have on player character and don’t have more, so didn’t really know how I would possibly end up using so much furniture.
> 
> but I had the same ‘ohhh, I get it’ moment.



I can teach you…on how to be a hoarder like me . 

I definitely need that space even though i haven’t used up my alt character’s storage yet. To me: the more storage the better - especially if there are more unorderables, more types of materials, 

I’m so happy to see some of the rococo set back. Even though I didn’t see in the trailer, it makes me hopeful Gracie will return and her furniture & clothes that aren’t already in the game (like the argyle shirts were given to ables and her hot dog shirt was recycled and turned into a costume for able’s).

I love the new merry go round; I wonder if we and/or the villagers will able to interact with it (like ride it).


----------



## bcmii (Oct 16, 2021)

--deleted---


----------



## bcmii (Oct 16, 2021)

I apologize if someone has already brought this up, but these:










I have HIGH hopes, and even suspect, that one of these will give us access to a drag-and-drop mode for decorating outside. Basically how they do decorating in HHD/HHP. We already have that feature for decorating our home interiors, so I am wondering if they'll finally allow us to use it outside, as well.


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

bcmii said:


> I apologize if someone has already brought this up, but these:
> 
> View attachment 404344
> 
> ...


Isn’t this the license to be able to build inclines?


----------



## bcmii (Oct 16, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> This is the license you likely bought a long time ago to be able to build inclines


Ah dang. It's been so long that I forgot all about that. One second, I'll try to look it up.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021



Insulaire said:


> Isn’t this the license to be able to build inclines?


Update: I did some research, and neither of those options were in the original game. They are both completely new.

The Pro Construction License is what allows you to upgrade the # of bridges/inclines, and according to what I found, the pro decorating license supposedly just gives you access to the new HHP styles for interior decorating (i.e. accent walls, partitions, soundscapes, etc.).


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 16, 2021)

bcmii said:


> Ah dang. It's been so long that I forgot all about that. One second, I'll try to look it up.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021
> 
> ...


Thanks for double checking!


----------



## bcmii (Oct 16, 2021)

KhalidPrecious said:


> View attachment 404233
> THIS!!! ‼
> _Pro Construction License_



That's just the thing that lets you add more bridges/inclines. Unfortunately, nothing too exciting.


----------



## KhalidPrecious (Oct 17, 2021)

bcmii said:


> That's just the thing that lets you add more bridges/inclines. Unfortunately, nothing too exciting.
> 
> View attachment 404358



Ops!


----------



## Airysuit (Oct 17, 2021)

bcmii said:


> That's just the thing that lets you add more bridges/inclines. Unfortunately, nothing too exciting.
> 
> View attachment 404358


Not to put anyones hopes up, but isn't it a possibility that there could be a _little_ more to the pro construction license?


----------



## Yonk Raccoon (Oct 17, 2021)

KhalidPrecious said:


> View attachment 404233
> THIS!!! ‼
> _Pro Construction License_


It's in the 2.0 update so it's very safe to say no HHP techniques will be included in it. But it could have something more than the staircase expansion. But they would have mentioned it if it was multiplayer building and construction or something that big


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 17, 2021)

Haven't taken the time to read through everything so this may have already been said, so sorry! Anyway with Harv's new set-up Tortimer is back, but I don't believe they specified exactly what or why he is there. I might had missed it. So I am wondering if they held off showing his because it was something beefy like mini-games coming back or the such.



geo-mew said:


> they're definitely some good ol sticks, its in the HHP section of the videoView attachment 404264


Ah was that part of the HHD dlc or on the free content? It could just be like pre-built in textures/objects that we can't interact with. Because if you notice with the HHD part they put a message right away saying we can't terraform.


----------



## azurill (Oct 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Haven't taken the time to read through everything so this may have already been said, so sorry! Anyway with Harv's new set-up Tortimer is back, but I don't believe they specified exactly what or why he is there. I might had missed it. So I am wondering if they held off showing his because it was something beefy like mini-games coming back or the such.


That would have been great but it looks like he acts as a way to access your storage . This way if you forgot something on your island you have access to it without having to go  back and forth.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 17, 2021)

@azurill but doesn't that one Dodo bird already do that now? Like that was one of the updates from last year for Harv's island. Granted it was just being able to get it sent to your mail or storage I forget...it's not really that big of a step up if you ask me. Kind of makes him useless.


----------



## UnendingHope (Oct 17, 2021)

Some of you may be sad that some of your favorite NPC's have not appeared in the direct. While they may not have a unique purpose, don't forget that you'll likely be able to invite them to the Roost for coffee, and design their house in Happy Home Paradise! You might even be able to get their portraits.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2021



TheDuke55 said:


> @azurill but doesn't that one Dodo bird already do that now? Like that was one of the updates from last year for Harv's island. Granted it was just being able to get it sent to your mail or storage I forget...it's not really that big of a step up if you ask me. Kind of makes him useless.


I don't think you can retrieve items from Wilbur.


----------



## azurill (Oct 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @azurill but doesn't that one Dodo bird already do that now? Like that was one of the updates from last year for Harv's island. Granted it was just being able to get it sent to your mail or storage I forget...it's not really that big of a step up if you ask me. Kind of makes him useless.


Yea I forget exactly how that worked since I never used it.  I think it was just sending things back. They might have been using that as a test. It would have made more sense for me to let you play mini games and just have a storage locker. The only plus I see is if you forgot something you have easy access to it.


----------



## geo-mew (Oct 17, 2021)

bcmii said:


> Ah dang. It's been so long that I forgot all about that. One second, I'll try to look it up.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 16, 2021
> 
> ...


Pro Decorating License is not the HHP content, that you have to pay for. The Pro Decorating License lets you use accent walls and ceiling items; the partition wall, pillars, soundscapes and light temperatures are with the paid DLC.


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 17, 2021)

I’m sure this wasn’t missed my most. But I missed it the first time. Is the poki currency. I don’t remember explaining how we get it. I assume it will be currency you get when you decorate a vacation home for a villager. Kinda like I’m pocket camp. My first thought was maybe there will be mini games and that’s how we get the currency, like in New Leaf, but I doubt it.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 17, 2021)

LunarMako said:


> I’m sure this wasn’t missed my most. But I missed it the first time. Is the poki currency. I don’t remember explaining how we get it. I assume it will be currency you get when you decorate a vacation home for a villager. Kinda like I’m pocket camp. My first thought was maybe there will be mini games and that’s how we get the currency, like in New Leaf, but I doubt it.



I am pretty sure in the video they said you get it for your work at the resort, which seems to mean decorating vacation homes for your ‘clients’


----------



## Nooblord (Oct 17, 2021)

Brewster has pictures of his WW/CF Roost, NL Roost, and a pic of him and his good friend Blathers hanging on the wall by the entrance.

He’s finally home.


----------



## Pyoopi (Oct 17, 2021)

I'm gonna post the full screenshot and then my janky zoomed in cropped screenshot.






What I'm eyeballing the most:





Shelf of mossy terrarium jars or something. Actually I'm not sure what they contain but I like it!


----------



## LunarMako (Oct 17, 2021)

LunarMako said:


> I’m sure this wasn’t missed my most. But I missed it the first time. Is the poki currency. I don’t remember explaining how we get it. I assume it will be currency you get when you decorate a vacation home for a villager. Kinda like I’m pocket camp. My first thought was maybe there will be mini games and that’s how we get the currency, like in New Leaf, but I doubt it.



I must have missed that.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2021



WaileaNoRei said:


> I am pretty sure in the video they said you get it for your work at the resort, which seems to mean decorating vacation homes for your ‘clients’


I’ll need to watch the direct a couple more time. Haha


----------



## satine (Oct 17, 2021)

Y'ALL. You remember that part of the Direct that showed all of the villagers hanging out on the beach, with some of them floating in the water and stuff? You would've thought that that was just some sort of animation made for the Direct, right? WRONG.

I have reason to believe that there will be a little public beach area on the HHP archipelago, super hard to spot but I noticed this when re-watching today!


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 17, 2021)

I noticed that some of the npcs on harvs island have rugs outside their trailers, I hope that means we will be able to place rugs outside


----------



## mnk907 (Oct 17, 2021)

satine said:


> Y'ALL. You remember that part of the Direct that showed all of the villagers hanging out on the beach, with some of them floating in the water and stuff? You would've thought that that was just some sort of animation made for the Direct, right? WRONG.
> 
> I have reason to believe that there will be a little public beach area on the HHP archipelago, super hard to spot but I noticed this when re-watching today!
> 
> View attachment 404506


Yes, and I think seeing Stu walk by during that segment in the Japanese Direct makes it seem more likely that area is accessible to wander around.


----------



## Junalt (Oct 17, 2021)

In case anyone is worried we wouldn’t be able to get take out coffee, Brewster is seen pouring coffee into a take out cup. 
HHP Office has stairs going up, wonder if Digby might be there?
The roommates house have stairs going up so I guess we can build 2 storey houses?


----------



## mnk907 (Oct 17, 2021)

Junalt said:


> In case anyone is worried we wouldn’t be able to get take out coffee, Brewster is seen pouring coffee into a take out cup.
> HHP Office has stairs going up, wonder if Digby might be there?
> The roommates house have stairs going up so I guess we can build 2 storey houses?
> View attachment 404524
> ...


When it was showing the part where you can look at other people's vacation homes shared online, the selection screen specified that Hopkin's vacation home was one story. Would be odd to specify that unless it's possible for houses to be multiple stories.


----------



## Bluelady (Oct 18, 2021)

Edit: Just saw the rule about not responding to posts. My bad. Please ignore.


----------



## sdw4527 (Oct 18, 2021)

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but the tree in the top left looks like it has a different type of fruit. Kinda hard to tell from the image though. Might just be a tree covered with snow.


----------



## Rosch (Oct 18, 2021)

sdw4527 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but the tree in the top left looks like it has a different type of fruit. Kinda hard to tell from the image though. Might just be a tree covered with snow.
> 
> View attachment 404537



I thought it was bananas at first, but it's just a palm tree on it's 4th growth stage.


----------



## Pfirsichtee (Oct 18, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I thought it was bananas at first, but it's just a palm tree on it's 4th growth stage.
> 
> View attachment 404546



I guess it is the normal tree without the coconuts (So day 5 trees that appear to be harvested). But it is still very interesting that half the palm-trees shown in the direct do not have any fruits on them.

I think that this is because they did not want to show the new fruit trees already... Seems more logical than designing a new palm tree without fruits oder just harvesting all the coconuts...


----------



## Lt.Savior (Oct 18, 2021)

These bags in the background. Are they already in the game? I do not think so... I hope we can customize them?! Initially i thought they were the pile of zen cushions stacked. But realized in game i can't stack them together. They'd look really sweet like bags of flower.

edit: sorry i meant flour...


----------



## Rosch (Oct 18, 2021)

Lt.Savior said:


> View attachment 404549
> 
> These bags in the background. Are they already in the game? I do not think so... I hope we can customize them?! Initially i thought they were the pile of zen cushions stacked. But realized in game i can't stack them together. They'd look really sweet like bags of flower.


Chainsaw. That is all.


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 18, 2021)

pocky said:


> also, looks like we will have functional shelves? (note the gyroids on shelf)



It's probably attached to the Gyroid, for example

1. Walk up to a wall
2. Select Gyroid
3. Choose "Display on wall"

We do the same for putting shoes on the wall IIRC


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2021)

One of the new songs is called KK-loid (けけロイド/kekeroido) so I’m guessing it’s gonna be a vocaloid thing, right?


Spoiler


----------



## AmyK (Oct 18, 2021)

Some random things I noticed that I hope weren't posted before and a few screenshots...

- Hans had the HHD cup ramen in his home, bathhouse items and a rubber duckyyy
- Flower bed and bunnies outside of Candi's house
- New snacks (pretzels, cookies, sticks)
- Popcorn and beverage holder in the Poki shop area

- A different type of bush outside of the office (and on mystery islands)


Spoiler








- A geometrically shaped lamp and plant decoration I don't think I've seen before plus the seagull from HHD


Spoiler








- More colorful furniture


Spoiler


----------



## Insulaire (Oct 18, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> One of the new songs is called KK-loid (けけロイド/kekeroido) so I’m guessing it’s gonna be a vocaloid thing, right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


How did they miss the chance to call this KK-Pop?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 18, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> How did they miss the chance to call this KK-Pop?


Honestly before i read the kana i assumed from the art it would be a k pop thing :')


----------



## Rosch (Oct 18, 2021)

Not sure if it's been pointed out already but the creepy skeleton (foot of the bed next to Tabby) is available, meaning the whole creepy set may be back.





Phoebe has the mini volcanoes that spew out a pillar of lava and probably a dead tree at the left.




Cyd has a desktop ring light.




We've got monobloc chairs and table as well.


----------



## vicutie (Oct 18, 2021)

Looks like the windmill got a new design  Also cactuses !!


----------



## Regalli (Oct 18, 2021)

Junalt said:


> In case anyone is worried we wouldn’t be able to get take out coffee, Brewster is seen pouring coffee into a take out cup.
> HHP Office has stairs going up, wonder if Digby might be there?
> The roommates house have stairs going up so I guess we can build 2 storey houses?
> View attachment 404524
> ...


Upstairs seems like it could have Digby and/or Lyle, yeah. I’d like to see how our old sleazy otter friend is doing, y’know? Maybe he’s finally become successful enough in legitimate business to be the owner of this whole vacation rental shebang. (Hard to say what Digby would do, though - maybe he offers HHA assessments on vacation homes you designed or something? Or helps with the facilities the way Isabelle did in HHA. But I’d definitely like it if he’s there.)


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2021)

Tortimer is also wearing the original red aloha tee. Does this mean we are getting back the original red and blue aloha tees? I really don’t like the ones with the pineapples and the original ones were my favorite clothing item in the series.


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 19, 2021)

Regalli said:


> Upstairs seems like it could have Digby and/or Lyle, yeah. I’d like to see how our old sleazy otter friend is doing, y’know? Maybe he’s finally become successful enough in legitimate business to be the owner of this whole vacation rental shebang. (Hard to say what Digby would do, though - maybe he offers HHA assessments on vacation homes you designed or something? Or helps with the facilities the way Isabelle did in HHA. But I’d definitely like it if he’s there.)



 Upstairs is a breakroom by the looks of it. I want Digby, but I don't think it's happening.


----------



## vanivon (Oct 19, 2021)

new bubble machine item as shown in Hopkins' HHP room during the direct! (spotted it during my like fifth rewatch  )

also i'm looking at room samples on the ACNH site and Freya & Olivia's shows some white Rococo chairs & what I think? is a new wallpaper...




& Melba's shows off a new archway, a merry-go-round, and a new tower in the back right!




one more new thing i wanted to share bc i love it: the paper chains hanging from the ceiling in Tank & Ace's room sample (also on that note the fact those two specifically have a room sample together mean Ace is presumably staying a jock villager and not switching to smug like some have guessed / suggested since the only roommate samples we've gotten are from same personality types)


----------



## LeAckerman (Oct 19, 2021)

Found this in the trailer and idk if it's only gonna be seen on paradise island only but i really hope we can see villagers relaxing in the ocean occasionally like this in the summer


----------



## Meowies (Oct 19, 2021)

I'm not sure if this counts or if I'm reaching but... Aren't updates usually on Thursday? Does that possibly mean the DLC will drop late at night on Nov 4 for the US? In Japan it's usually the correct date no? 
Possibly because it's DLC specifically it will drop a little later than the update? AHHHHH_... I'm reaching aren't I..._


----------



## bebebese (Oct 19, 2021)

Meowies said:


> I'm not sure if this counts or if I'm reaching but... Aren't updates usually on Thursday? Does that possibly mean the DLC will drop late at night on Nov 4 for the US? In Japan it's usually the correct date no?
> Possibly because it's DLC specifically it will drop a little later than the update? AHHHHH_... I'm reaching aren't I..._


IIRC updates normally go live at 10 or 11 a.m. the day of Japan time, which is usually 2 a.m. for me (Ireland). 

The DLC could be different. There's preorders for it too which might mean it can be pre-loaded into the Switch, then it'll go live on the day..? I remember some people being able to play ACNH before launch day but I can't remember if those were due to physical copies, or from being able to download it sooner.


----------



## Mokuren (Oct 20, 2021)

I noticer katrinas location is not visible on harveys plaza! The little waterfall behind her is not on the plaza. I wonder where she is actually located?


----------



## Rosch (Oct 20, 2021)

Mokuren said:


> I noticer katrinas location is not visible on harveys plaza! The little waterfall behind her is not on the plaza. I wonder where she is actually located?
> 
> View attachment 404990


I think she's located southwest of Saharah.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 20, 2021)

Mokuren said:


> I noticer katrinas location is not visible on harveys plaza! The little waterfall behind her is not on the plaza. I wonder where she is actually located?
> 
> View attachment 404990


She’s just beneath Sahara


----------



## Wickel (Oct 20, 2021)

squidney said:


> Did anyone else noticed a DIY looking card near Brewster!? Nintendo wouldn't have put it there unless it had some special meaning because we know the acorn card symbolizes DIYS!!
> View attachment 404073



I'm surprised that nobody has said anything but this is not a DIY card. It's not an acorn but looks more like a coffee to go-cup. I assume you can sit down for a cup or get one to-go at the register.


----------



## azurill (Oct 20, 2021)

Wickel said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has said anything but this is not a DIY card. It's not an acorn but looks more like a coffee to go-cup. I assume you can sit down for a cup or get one to-go at the register.


It does look like a to-go cup. That would be great I liked taking coffee to go walk around my island.


----------



## Stikki (Oct 20, 2021)

Haven't read through the whole thread, but one thing I've been struggling to find any reference to anywhere is the plaza items. When they say plaza, does this mean they're able to be placed in the plaza? But would that mean KK would have to move? What about when events are on? Maybe they just mean a plaza you create, as in not THE plaza outside resident services.


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 20, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Haven't read through the whole thread, but one thing I've been struggling to find any reference to anywhere is the plaza items. When they say plaza, does this mean they're able to be placed in the plaza? But would that mean KK would have to move? What about when events are on? Maybe they just mean a plaza you create, as in not THE plaza outside resident services.


This has been a big question, and nobody knows the answer yet.  It would be interesting if we could place these items in the plaza, but my guess is that this is just the name of a set and won’t actually be placeable in the plaza.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 20, 2021)

squidney said:


> Did anyone else noticed a DIY looking card near Brewster!? Nintendo wouldn't have put it there unless it had some special meaning because we know the acorn card symbolizes DIYS!!
> View attachment 404073



I don't think it's DIY related. Looks more like a buisiness card since there's a coffee cup on it


----------



## Sara? (Oct 20, 2021)

Wickel said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has said anything but this is not a DIY card. It's not an acorn but looks more like a coffee to go-cup. I assume you can sit down for a cup or get one to-go at the register.



i wrote about this like 4 times but no one continued my observation ! If you look at the end of the counter there is also a shield like that in blue with tea pots near by. My wishful thinking brains says its take a way coffees and take away teas area


----------



## inazuma (Oct 20, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Haven't read through the whole thread, but one thing I've been struggling to find any reference to anywhere is the plaza items. When they say plaza, does this mean they're able to be placed in the plaza? But would that mean KK would have to move? What about when events are on? Maybe they just mean a plaza you create, as in not THE plaza outside resident services.


Its just a phrase. It may not be able placed in the plaza because k.k cant have a concert and villagers cant run sit and sing on the plaza. Lots of people on Instagram and Twitter keep saying that they want to decorate the plaza, but me, myself want the plaza just like it is because i want those cute yoga sing sit run interactions!


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 20, 2021)

Stikki said:


> Haven't read through the whole thread, but one thing I've been struggling to find any reference to anywhere is the plaza items. When they say plaza, does this mean they're able to be placed in the plaza? But would that mean KK would have to move? What about when events are on? Maybe they just mean a plaza you create, as in not THE plaza outside resident services.



I think it's just a name. For building your own plaza like location.


Mokuren said:


> I noticer katrinas location is not visible on harveys plaza! The little waterfall behind her is not on the plaza. I wonder where she is actually located?
> 
> View attachment 404990



Right here


----------



## Pig-Pen (Oct 20, 2021)

At this point, I don't think any detail from the ACNh Direct has been overlooked, Every Youtuber has been breaking it down frame by frame.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 20, 2021)

Pig-Pen said:


> At this point, I don't think any detail from the ACNh Direct has been overlooked, Every Youtuber has been breaking it down frame by frame.



its good they leave small things from the direct to surprise us and delight us because we are like hunting dogs hahaha we have a sniff and find all new features, I must say i cannot control my self not to look but i love to be ( good ) surprised in game ❤


----------



## Licorice (Oct 20, 2021)

LeAckerman said:


> View attachment 404757
> Found this in the trailer and idk if it's only gonna be seen on paradise island only but i really hope we can see villagers relaxing in the ocean occasionally like this in the summer


Oh my god I didn’t notice this. This is so adorable. I hope we can place items on the water.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 20, 2021)

Licorice said:


> Oh my god I didn’t notice this. This is so adorable. I hope we can place items on the water.



Wish we could also float in the ocean if we wanted and wished we could get sun tan


----------



## Licorice (Oct 20, 2021)

Sara? said:


> Wish we could also float in the ocean if we wanted and wished we could get sun tan


I wish we could get sun burnt tbh and our character would look uncomfortable until it wore off. I miss them acknowledging the weather and the tanning.


----------



## squidney (Oct 20, 2021)

pawpatrolbab said:


> I don't think it's DIY related. Looks more like a buisiness card since there's a coffee cup on it
> 
> View attachment 405029


Oh! youre definitely right. My eyes saw the acorn at first LOL

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2021



Wickel said:


> I'm surprised that nobody has said anything but this is not a DIY card. It's not an acorn but looks more like a coffee to go-cup. I assume you can sit down for a cup or get one to-go at the register.


yea yea you guys are def right. Rip my eyesight LOL


----------



## Wickel (Oct 20, 2021)

Sara? said:


> i wrote about this like 4 times but no one continued my observation ! If you look at the end of the counter there is also a shield like that in blue with tea pots near by. My wishful thinking brains says its take a way coffees and take away teas area



Ohh, it would be so great if we could unlock more types of drinks the more often we go there!


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 20, 2021)

In the part were they show the new Nook Mile items there is a few new items in the list that they didn't show us for example there is a flower bed.


----------



## ryuk (Oct 20, 2021)

idk about you guys but this looks an awful lot like evidence of a reworked, customizable sloppy series to me..

i had posted on the petty complaint thread that i was upset about there not being a sloppy set in nh. it had plagued me to the point of having actual dreams that it did, in fact, exist

i guess dreams do come true :’)


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Oct 20, 2021)

bcmii said:


> That's just the thing that lets you add more bridges/inclines. Unfortunately, nothing too exciting.
> 
> View attachment 404358


I hope there is more to this rather than the Bridge and Incline limit increase. All I want is like better Terraforming controls.


----------



## RollingAntony (Oct 21, 2021)

While all the images available showcase dozens of new items, I found these two a bit interesting:





While I was happy with using a dropped fossil as a replacement, I think many people will be happy to see that the Creepy Skeleton seems to be back. However, I'm much more interested on the new creepy glowing hands on the wall. I didn't even notice them at first, but they are so eerie- I think so many people can improve their haunted/spooky rooms with these bad boys.





I'm also interested on the ice creams here. The way they are placed on the diner tables makes me think of other "handheld" items such as the Cotton Candy... Are these new handheld consumables? They seem to at least come on 3 flavors, as Cherry, on the promotional images, is also carrying one of these.


_Just how many new items are out there._


----------



## McRibbie (Oct 21, 2021)

vicutie said:


> View attachment 404731
> 
> Looks like the windmill got a new design  Also cactuses !!


I think that’s a windpump rather than a windmill?

Have been playing DnMe+ recently and that’s one of the objects in that, so nice to see it return!

Given we’ve got the new crops finally, I’m going to end up using this as part of a little farm area!


----------



## McRibbie (Oct 21, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> _Just how many new items are out there._


As of the datamine of 1.11.0, there’s 5639 unused item IDs.

However, this also includes stuff like DIY recipes, customised variations of stuff, and half-grown things, so the final number’s probably going to be a lot less… but by the look of things, a LOT.


----------



## Bluebellie (Oct 21, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> While all the images available showcase dozens of new items, I found these two a bit interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That jar all the way in the back with the brain was also a nice touch. The one next to the doll.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Oct 21, 2021)

RollingAntony said:


> While all the images available showcase dozens of new items, I found these two a bit interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just noticed the chair between the anatomical models is likely a new version of the electric lab chair from NL! I was probably the only person who missed that item so glad to see it make a come back. It looks less... grizzly this time around though. I thought it was a dentists chair at first but the prongs on top give it away as the lab chair.






Here's the old one for comparison.​


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 22, 2021)

For some reason I can’t upload a pic, and it’s a small detail, but you can tell the lightning’s different in the Roost during the day/night when the character is at the “bar”. The lightning by the end of the direct (the one w Celeste), looks more dim, suggesting it’s the night. I thought it was neat! You couldn’t really tell much in WW/CF


----------



## Junalt (Oct 23, 2021)

I think the JP site has been updated. There’s a new (?) clip of placing a partition and polishing here.








						あつまれ どうぶつの森 ハッピーホームパラダイス：あなたの島で、できること | Nintendo Switch | 任天堂
					

2021年11月5日（金）配信開始、Nintendo Switch『あつまれ どうぶつの森』の有料追加コンテンツ『あつまれ どうぶつの森 ハッピーホームパラダイス』の「あなたの島で、できること」のページです。



					www.nintendo.co.jp
				




And there are a few new house interior screenshots here.








						あつまれ どうぶつの森 ハッピーホームパラダイス：タクミライフの仕事風景 | Nintendo Switch | 任天堂
					

2021年11月5日（金）配信開始、Nintendo Switch『あつまれ どうぶつの森』の有料追加コンテンツ『あつまれ どうぶつの森 ハッピーホームパラダイス』の「タクミライフの仕事風景」のページです。



					www.nintendo.co.jp
				




This wallpaper I think is new and it kinda gives a Princess set vibe (probably isn’t). The lamp does too but I think that’s a remodelled Rococo lamp.


----------



## azurill (Oct 23, 2021)

Junalt said:


> I think the JP site has been updated. There’s a new (?) clip of placing a partition and polishing here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that wallpaper and lamp.


----------



## sdw4527 (Oct 24, 2021)

ryuk said:


> View attachment 405078View attachment 405079
> idk about you guys but this looks an awful lot like evidence of a reworked, customizable sloppy series to me..
> 
> i had posted on the petty complaint thread that i was upset about there not being a sloppy set in nh. it had plagued me to the point of having actual dreams that it did, in fact, exist
> ...



I noticed a way to guess the names of the items in the direct. Everything is sorted in alphabetical order for each "type" of item. So in the first image's case, that table is in between the Shell Table and the Stone Table. "Sloppy Table" would fit perfectly in between those 2 alphabetically.

The second image comes between the Sleeping Bag and the Tatami Bed. Again, "Sloppy Bed" would fit perfectly alphabetically.

I would say it's highly likely that the Sloppy series is in this game.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Oct 24, 2021)

*Interesting topiary!!* 
_(and new bike with basket?)_


----------



## katineko (Oct 24, 2021)

geo-mew said:


> Amongst the mountains of new furniture/items, there is also a ring light (which I found pretty amusing) and large outdoor items like a bonsai tree and Torii gate (not seen in the Nook Terminal)
> - Partition wall pattern is determined by what wallpaper is currently displayed (or the wall you're currently customizing)
> -



Any pictures of the torii gate? That would be amazing if it could be in NH


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 24, 2021)

katineko said:


> Any pictures of the torii gate? That would be amazing if it could be in NH


It’s shown in the new deer villager house in the HHP segment of the direct


----------



## JKDOS (Oct 24, 2021)

LeAckerman said:


> View attachment 404757
> Found this in the trailer and idk if it's only gonna be seen on paradise island only but i really hope we can see villagers relaxing in the ocean occasionally like this in the summer




That's from the HHP area.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 24, 2021)

I did not see this pointed out, but there seems to be a Boat furniture.

It could look cool in a Shipyard build.

Also, a Flamingo inner tube.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Oct 24, 2021)

th8827 said:


> I did not see this pointed out, but there seems to be a Boat furniture.
> 
> It could look cool in a Shipyard build.
> 
> ...


There was a crane, too! I hope there cars, too!


----------



## Rosch (Oct 24, 2021)

The fried fish recipe had lemon slices for garnish. Hint of lemon returning or not?


----------



## Bk1234 (Oct 25, 2021)

ReeBear said:


> One of the new songs is called KK-loid (けけロイド/kekeroido) so I’m guessing it’s gonna be a vocaloid thing, right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That cover art though!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 25, 2021)

The vocaloid KK song seems based off Kaito from vocaloid so excited to hear this song <3 as a ginormous Kaito fan it'll be my first request lol.


----------



## th8827 (Oct 25, 2021)

I just noticed that the Timmy and Tommy house had minecarts outside filled with rocks and gems.

I need those for my mine!


----------



## Rosch (Oct 26, 2021)

Not sure if mentioned already, but there's a new reaction which seems to be "flexing". Perfect for my island.

Can't post a video here, but it's on the Japanese official site. Scroll down until you see Rio.








						あつまれ どうぶつの森 ハッピーホームパラダイス | Nintendo Switch | 任天堂
					

2021年11月5日（金）配信開始、Nintendo Switch『あつまれ どうぶつの森』の有料追加コンテンツ『あつまれ どうぶつの森 ハッピーホームパラダイス』の公式サイトです。



					www.nintendo.co.jp


----------



## Kg1595 (Oct 27, 2021)

th8827 said:


> I did not see this pointed out, but there seems to be a Boat furniture.
> 
> It could look cool in a Shipyard build.



I am excited for this on my island— I have a Maine island-themed island, and the boat will be perfect!!!


----------



## th8827 (Oct 27, 2021)

I want those Baobab trees. They are probably furniture items, but they will still work great on my island.

Also, loving the Africa aesthetic.


----------

